
Show HN: What car are you? Take the quiz - dan-jackson
https://driverbase.com/recommendation/step1
======
Jamwinner
Performance is not zero to 60 times.

I want a car than can handle well. Going 200mph, drag racing ability is not a
useful feature or qualifier.

------
dan-jackson
set your preferences, rate a current vehicle and get personalized
recommendations with links to top rated local inventory.

the url to your results page is shareable please feel free to post your link
here to discuss / debate accuracy.

we want feedback good and bad to continue tuning our recommender system. thank
you.

dan jackson ceo driverbase

~~~
JohnFen
I don't currently own a car, so I can't complete the process.

~~~
dan-jackson
good point. you can just put in a car that you have driven in the past (but
don't own) and we will add an "i dont have a car" option.

thanks for the input.

~~~
JohnFen
Thanks!

I put in the last car that I owned (nearly 5 years ago!), and here are my
results:
[https://driverbase.com/recommendation/results/88da2bc5-ab23-...](https://driverbase.com/recommendation/results/88da2bc5-ab23-4b34-bb5e-b8c2fb11c8b4)

I'd say that they seem pretty accurate -- I could see myself in all of the
recommended cars except the PT Cruiser.

~~~
dan-jackson
AWESOME! We'll see what we can do about that PT Cruiser :)

